# Отолитиаз, купулолитиаз, ДППГ



## Яна1980 (18 Май 2015)

Добрый день. Адресую вопрос докторам которые знают тему ДППГ и имеют опыт ведения таких пациентов. 4 года назад ночью возникло сильнейшее головокружение которое сопровождалось рвотой. Комната вращалась перед глазами. Вызвала скорую, поставили синдром позвоночной артерии, поставили кавинтон. Выписали из больницы в том же состоянии и с этого момента начались мои хождения по врачам. 4 года ставились диагнозы: ВСД, синдром позвоночной артерии, остеохондроз. Обследования: МРТ мозга, гипофиза, шеи, УЗГД сосудов и прочее. Всё без патологий. Но при этом ходить было уже практически невозможно от головокружений, иногда становилось легче но на очень короткий срок и всё по новой. При хотьбе земля качается под ногами, во сне качается тело.   Через три года после качаний начались проблемы с нервами, сташно ходить в общественные места, начались панические атаки. Пила все возможные сосудистые препараты, антидепрессанты и транквилизаторы. Результат нулевой.
1,5 недели назад попала к отоневрологу, после проб поставлен диагноз купулолитиаз правого горизонтального канала, ДППГ. Сделали два маневра ЭПЛИ, дома делаю маневры Семонта уже 1,5 недели но становится только хуже. Лекарства в данный момент: бетасерк и детралекс. Дорогие доктора хочется узнать ваше мнение по поводу совпадает ли диагноз и симптомы? Могут ли нервные проявления быть следствием купулолитиаза и головокружений? Заранее спасибо Вам!


----------

